# Dark Brown "dirt" in one ear



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

My pup is almost 12 weeks old. In one ear, a lot of dark brown stuff keeps appearing... looks like dirt but I assume it is wax? I cleaned it out twice with a wipe, and again today there is a bunch of dark brown again. She is inside almost always so it is not outside dirt. Any idea what would cause this? Is this something that needs more than cleaning? No bad odor. And the ear is not up all the time yet... some days it is up but most days it is down.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

It's probably yeast.

Different amounts are "normal" for different dogs. If Elsa gets even a teeny little amount her ears bug her and she'll destory them scratching. THe vet calls her a wimp because when she has a lot for her, he said it's still way less than the normal dog!

Wiping it is fine as long as it's a nice gentle wipe and nothing with harsh chemicals.

Also, the vet can give you ear drops. When Elsa's got "bad" (for her) we got some and it cleared them totally up and back to ***** and span in 2 days.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Your puppy most likely has an ear infection and needs to see the vet. You can not clear up an infection on your own.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Justine, I think Gryffon is like Elsa! 

Shawn, have it checked out. Gryff has the occasional yeast infection - with him the scratching and head-shaking was the first clue even before there was a noticeable buildup of wax. 

The vet will take a swab and check for yeast. It is easily cleared up with anti-fugal ear drops. The vet said that usually by the time someone brings their dog in for a yeast infection, the ears are very inflamed and bloody from scratching. The inflammation and secondary infection can damage the tiny cilia in the ears that sweep the wax out into the outer canal and keep the inner parts of the ears clean. Once the cilia is damaged, old wax and dirt keep accumulating and are a breeding ground for bacteria and yeast, thus starting an on-going cycle of infections and treatment. 

So far, Gryff has only had two mild bouts of yeast (both in the fall, wonder if it was environmental?), easily cleared up, but I bring him to have him checked out at the first signs of guck and/or head shaking and scratching.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys! She has not scratched or acted like it's bothering her, but I will call the vet on Monday.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Update:

Went to the vet who looked in her ears and said the canals look nice, clean and healthy. She said the brown stuff IS discharge though, but only on the outer ear area. When wiped off there were some very small pink and red areas. She said it is dermatitis, maybe from something that got on her ear and bothered the skin. She said sometimes it is caused by allergies but Saber is very young for that, plus it's only one ear. She gave me an ointment to put on the pink/red areas until it heals up and said hopefully it will go away on its own.

Anyone with thoughts/suggestions? Hopefully she's right.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Chance had the red irritation and some discharge, though not brown, but it was yeast. The vet did a swab and it came back positive. Ear drops for a week and all is ok now.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

*Oh gosh!

*Shawn, this will cost you thousands, no, millions in vet care! 

Be very careful with this... it is also contagious and spreads like wild fire! Oh, and it is deadly to children!!! 

You know what.... I'll do you a huge favour... it will really inconvenience me.. but, since I am such a good person.. I'll still do it.

Send Saber to me.. 

I'll care for her, no worries. I'll send photo's and video links so you can still watch her grow though.. 


Hehe.. okay... so maybe that was a tad drastic?  

I wouldn't worry about it, sounds like a small infection that will go away with the treatment the vet gave you. Give Saber a hug for me.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I should have asked why she didn't do a swab but I was too distracted trying to make sure Saber didn't lick her to death after she gave her a cookie!

Elisabeth, now YOU wouldn't send Stark to ME so long ago when I asked, so now you'll just have to suffer with puppy envy


----------

